# online kits in canada.



## chrisber (Feb 10, 2009)

does anyone know of any online distributors in candada.


i am looking for a few different places where i can order wine kits online.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 10, 2009)

Not off the top of my head (Canada or Candada ). I think there's one in Newfoundland but a quick search came up blank. There used to be a store in BC selling on eBay (might still do), but they only listed low-end kits when I looked. Of course, shipping was high.

Is there any specific brand/item that you are looking for? I live in a much smaller town than Windsor, and the local stores sell Vineco, Winexpert, Heron Bay, and Spagnols. Not aware of a Cellar Craft retailer in town, and the closest Wine Kitz is an hour away. Admittedly, some retailers (like the one closest to my home) don't seem interested in the home wine-maker.

Steve


----------



## cpfan (Feb 15, 2009)

By accident, I found that site in Newfoundland.

http://www.clickabrew.com/default.asp

Steve


----------



## moose-1110 (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't know what you are looking for, but in Cornwall Ont. there are several places where you can buy wine kits and supplies(I don't think they do online sales) if you are ever in the area. The primary place I go to is the Fermented Grape (but they also have a Wine Kitz and Cornwall Fine Wines)


----------



## cpfan (Feb 24, 2009)

Moose, I bet theres a few hundred stores between Windsor and Cornwall.

Steve


----------

